# vertical dryer vent



## cda (Nov 17, 2009)

Found after small dryer vent fire. About a 16 foot vertical run:about a fourteen year old apartment building::

View attachment 1280


View attachment 1280


/monthly_2010_04/DSC_8101.JPG.4aaa1da25049364fa4f548614e176ddd.JPG


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: vertical dryer vent

Hay this picture posting is easy and great. What a great message board we live in!!!!


----------



## jim baird (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: vertical dryer vent

Thanx cda.

One of my pet peeves this.

There oughta be a law!


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: vertical dryer vent

Wonder if this was approved with a dryer booster fan  so that the vent piping could exceed the 25 foot limitation of old....... Just curious or if the dryer unit was changed out for a dryer that couldn't meet the specification of the original so that dryer duct run could exceed 25 feet?


----------



## JBI (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: vertical dryer vent

B Bob - Not for nothing but... "About a 16 foot vertical run". Last time I checked 16' is less than 25', but with the 'new math' they're teaching these days...  :lol:


----------



## cda (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: vertical dryer ventThis condtion was found in an apartment complex that was built around 1984the bottom side of the rain cap, that two dry ducts terminate at. You can stick one finger width in the space to the outsdie

View attachment DSC_8147 - Copy.JPG


View attachment DSC_8147 - Copy.JPG


/monthly_2010_04/572953b3b39bf_DSC_8147-Copy.JPG.d52433b99bf704573dd1a05073b0c038.JPG


----------

